# Moving!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Only a few of you know but I am moving at the end of the month. It's another rental, but this house has a barn with it so no more driving to the barn!!!  It's about 2 hours away from our old house near the CT border.

My mom and I went up Saturday to put up fencing and check things over again. I got lots of pictures!

Lets start with the house. Looking at it from the garage, over the car:









Standing on the porch and looking down at the garage. Past that is the barn:









First stall in the barn looking up at the garage and house: 









More of the stall:









Standing next to the first stall and looking down the short hallway of the barn. Straight ahead will be two more stalls. A kidding pen and separation stall.










Pictures of the neato electric fence and huge pasture they are going to have:



















I am really excited to have the goats at the house!! And there is ton's of room in the barn for the goats. It needs a lot of work, but thats ok. I've got the time. :leap:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Look at all that wonderful green stuff! It is just beautiful!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh it looks so nice! I am super excited for you - but you know that already


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Question :? .....when moving goats into new area, do you comb the area for poisionous plants? I have woods that I would love to take my boys out to, for a walk.... but I'm afraid of them eating something they shouldn't.

Love your new home, your goats should be very happy! Love that fencing! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice home..........you and your goats.....should be happy there.......... :greengrin:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice place, runaround! I think both you and the goaties will be very happy there 



cdtrum said:


> Question .....when moving goats into new area, do you comb the area for poisionous plants? I have woods that I would love to take my boys out to, for a walk.... but I'm afraid of them eating something they shouldn't.


Most of the stuff growing in our area that is hazardous to goats are ornamental plants in landscaping. I let my goats browse on their own and have never had any issues with them eating something bad. I take them in the woods and all over the place...they do like poison ivy though--it doesn't hurt them, but if you pet them after they've gotten into it, the oils can transfer to your skin and you can get it. :angry:

I've seen nightshade before, but that doesn't seem to grow in the woods...the only place I've ever seen it is along fence rows in partially shaded areas. When I see it, I pull it out at the roots and get rid of it...however, I know the goats have been around it and had no interest in eating it. That's the good thing about browsers...they are very choicy about what they eat when there is a lot available.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cdtrum said:


> Question :? .....when moving goats into new area, do you comb the area for poisionous plants? I have woods that I would love to take my boys out to, for a walk.... but I'm afraid of them eating something they shouldn't.
> 
> Love your new home, your goats should be very happy! Love that fencing! :leap:


in the woods what you need to watch for mostly is: mountain Laurel & wild cherry

Like FRF said most everything else that is poisonous are decrative shrubs. (Yew, Rodies, azealas etc)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I looked around at what we fenced in and there wasn't anything really bad that I could find besides poison ivy.... and lots of it. But I'm not too worried. They have lots of browse as well as hay and grain so they shouldn't be tempted to eat anything that isn't good for them. 

I also let them browse all the time at the current place and they haven't killed themselves with anything yet. *Knocks on wood*


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That looks like you are going to have a lot of fun and so will the goats. It is beautiful. Congratulation.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh geeze! I wont have internet available from this friday till June 8th!!!!!! :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: 

I've got a show and does kidding between then so wish me luck. I will try to get on via wireless places.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Oh geeze! I wont have internet available from this friday till June 8th!!!!!! :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH:
> 
> I've got a show and does kidding between then so wish me luck. I will try to get on via wireless places.


 That is a long time to wait for internet..... 

Good luck at the show....hope you win big time.... ray: :thumbup:

and happy kidding... ray: :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

will you have a house phone? I will need that number


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley! What a beautiful home! For you and your goaties!

Good luck with the shows and healthy kiddings for your momma's to be!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Phew, well I figured out a way to get dial up until I can get the dsl back up once it goes off on friday. So I still will be able to get on. BUT it takes forever to load a page!! lol


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

ahhh 56k rage :angry: NEVER AGAIN for me :greengrin: I would rather be w/o internet.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ick, it's terrible, but it's something. The stupid phone company kept trying to sell me "Bundles." "You can get a free three month trial of ------ and after three months it costs $$$$$" Let me think about it.... hmm.... NO! :angry: I don't know how many times I had to tell her I wasn't going to buy anything extra. :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can still chat on MSN though with dial up and it isnt slow to do that - just dont try to do more then one thing at a time


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Ashley, the house is so cute, and what a great new place for your goaties. And it will be so nice for you to be able to look out from the house and see them!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I am so excited!!! Still need to get a door on one of the stalls! Going over there today to fix up some more things.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ashley, I a m so excited for you. I bet you would not have time to get on here because you will be so busy getting things fixed up. I bet the goats are going to be in heaven there. It looks so cute and comfy already.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

More pictures from the other day. I figured I would post them while I still have dsl. We set up the stalls so they are pretty much ready for the goats!

Both stalls with doors and wire on:



























Where the milking stand will be:









The run out with the door on the bottom now!









This is going to be the junior does stall:








I will be putting a ramp out the window for them so they can go in and out.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

looks AWESOME!!!! Thats great that you can fix up the barn to suit.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Sweet! Your goats will love that!!


----------

